# preventing recording 3 minute recaps



## Sylvia Caras (Jul 16, 2012)

I know how to use thumbs down on a Wish List to narrow recorded results.

But I don't know how to stop the 3 minute recaps for two programs for which I have a season pass. It's disappointing to think there's an episode and it's not. So far only two S P programs are doing this, but ...

I guess I could convert to Wish Lists and exclude - the only selector for Season Pass that I use is 'new', and the recaps are 'new' ...

Sylvia


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

Don't know if you can.what's wrong with the wishlist way? I do that for a lot of shows


----------



## Jonathan_S (Oct 23, 2001)

FX does has those annoying 3-minute replays and, as far as I know, the only way to avoid recording them is, like you mentioned, switching to a wishlist 

So far thought I've just been ignoring them, or deleting them out of the todo list.


----------



## xdreamwalker (Jul 13, 2005)

When I see those from FX I just get annoyed for a second and delete them. I'd rather keep the Season Pass and delete the 3 minute recap then go to a wishlist.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

you could do a wishlist EXCLUDING the word recap or something that shows up only in those ones.


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

Given that they take up only three minutes worth of recording space and actually include "three minute replay" in the title, I either just delete them from the to do list when I notice them, or delete the recordings from the play list. I am aware that they'll show up and don't sweat it to much when they do.

Can't help you with an easy way to avoid them, sorry.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

I used to do that, till the 1st recording of the "Full Hour" show was after the 3 minute recording, all I got was the 3 minute recording. Wishlist -3 minute replay done and over with no problems.


----------



## rgr (Feb 21, 2003)

An example from my wishlist is Justified. I have Title Keybords with two keywords: the first is set to JUSTIFIED, the second is set to -THREE MINUTE REPLAY. I also have Actor set to OLYPHANT, TIMOTHY so I don;t end up auto-recording some move with Justified in the title.

So far it's worked perfectly.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

xdreamwalker said:


> When I see those from FX I just get annoyed for a second and delete them. I'd rather keep the Season Pass and delete the 3 minute recap then go to a wishlist.


This...MUCH better than going to a WL....


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

rgr said:


> An example from my wishlist is Justified. I have Title Keybords with two keywords: the first is set to JUSTIFIED, the second is set to -THREE MINUTE REPLAY. I also have Actor set to OLYPHANT, TIMOTHY so I don;t end up auto-recording some move with Justified in the title.
> 
> So far it's worked perfectly.


This

Much easier than getting annoyed for split second.... 

Make auto-record it's same as season pass


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

TIVO_GUY_HERE said:


> This
> 
> Much easier than getting annoyed for split second....
> 
> Make auto-record it's same as season pass


It just doesn't _feel _right.


----------



## EvilMidniteBombr (May 25, 2006)

rgr said:


> An example from my wishlist is Justified. I have Title Keybords with two keywords: the first is set to JUSTIFIED, the second is set to -THREE MINUTE REPLAY. I also have Actor set to OLYPHANT, TIMOTHY so I don;t end up auto-recording some move with Justified in the title.
> 
> So far it's worked perfectly.


This is my method. Two reasons for using a ARWL as opposed to SP. 1) I am not annoyed by the SP recording a 3 minute recap of an episode I've already seen. 2) No other recordings that I want to see are clipped/not recorded because of the annoying 3 minute replay.

Yes, it's a little more work to set up the ARWL than the SP, but it's just another minute or two of time. I've use(d) it for Sons of Anarchy, Justified, and Rescue Me.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

For me the only issue with WL is that they don't show up on the website. Once you put together a few they are amazingly simple and powerful.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

jrtroo said:


> For me the only issue with WL is that they don't show up on the website...l.


...or on the mobile apps...


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

My WL show up in SPM on my android app


----------

